# are eo's food safe?



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

could I use an EO in cosmetic or food.

For example. could I put an orange eo in sugar to make orange bread.

OR

Could I put the 3x EO (lillian) in lip balm?


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing a couple of days ago.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I believe that some are, but most are probably not. You'd have to check, and not just types, but amounts. I know that a lip balm that I like uses both orange and lavender EO in it.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

sweet orange EO is food safe I know I use lavender eo in food.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm leery of putting citrus eos in lip balm and lotion because of their photo-sensitivity.

Tiffany


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

and I'v heard Lavender is toxic to cats.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

Many eo's are toxic to cats... not too much for dogs.. 
Barb


----------

